# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  هل ظهرت أسماء المقبولين في الجامعة الإسلامية لطلاب المنح الخارجية

## زكريا بنر

هل ظهرت أسماء المقبولين في الجامعة الإسلامية لطلاب المنح الخارجية

----------


## زكريا بنر

للرفع

----------


## زكريا بنر

لقد ظهرت النتائج على موقع الجامعة
فهنيئا للمقبولين
http://admission.iu.edu.sa/IuAbroadInquery.aspx

----------


## عبيد أحمد فارح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
أعزائي لدي استفسار حول قبول الطلاب الجامعة الإسلامية....
متى يتم قبول الطلاب؟ ومتى سيعلن النتائج أيضا ....
وما هي توجيهات تلك العبارة.."طلبك في المدة المتاحة للتعديل يمكنك إجراء التعديل عليه إذا لزم الأمر "
وهل يمكن أن يتم قبول الطالب الذي قيل لهذه العبارة ومازال الآن....

تحياتي إليكم أيها الأحباب...

----------

